# UP 844 First Outside Run



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been making UP's 844 over the winter(see Modeling forum) . Weather finally co-operated for an outside run.








Short movie here:


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful job, Jerry 

How did you manage to get the closely spaced tender wheels to go around the curves? 

-Ted


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Jerry, 
You have done a really nice job on it, but it's going to melt when youi build a fire in it.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, very nice, great modeling skills.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Very nice! 

Don


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty sweet Jerry!

Bubba


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking engine Jerry, a Super job. 

Chuckger


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Jerry... must be a great deal of satisfaction seeing your project running well, very impressive build.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great Jerry!! You going to bring her to Kansas City so she can meet her doppelganger and I can see her in person?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good job Jerry...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I worked on the track today, runs smoother now.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

I would rate the UP 844 as the single locomotive I would most like to have. The fact that you made your own is fantastic and it looks fantastic.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it is runing very smoothly Jerry. Great job. Is it Battery powered? Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, battery power, gave up on track power. Pioneer Zephyer is still track power, I put Gary Raymond ball bearning pickup axles on all the trucks, runs smooth as silk on filthy track. Still have the two live steamers also.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice work Jerry,

I would rate the UP 844 as the single locomotive I would not most like to have. But the fact that you made from scratch is fantastic.

Very COOL loco and a great job in building it...................









A good salesmen always knows his next job.............









Have you thought about building some NYC loco's ? 


Niagra would be SWEET............


----------

